# Leo's blow dry!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo's is learning to lay down on his side while being dried. My dryer has three temperature setting and two speeds. I alternate between cool and slightly warm. I suspect that as his coat grows I will purchase a forced air dryer to cut down on drying time. To teach him to lie on his side while being dried, I keep a small pile of treats on the grooming table and just feed him one every couple minutes as long as he lays still. If he gets up, I just lay him back down and say "lay still" and then treat him as he does. I don't try to have him lay down the whole time I am drying yet but it is a little more each bath time!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

good job! May I ask why you WANT him to lay down??
I attempt to keep Tillie on her feet for most of the blow drying, but she is like a snail and is constantly trying to roll up into a ball and lay down! and I just keept standing her back up! lol
Whatever works and is comfortable for the both of you is great!
You are doing such a great job with him!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> good job! May I ask why you WANT him to lay down??
> I attempt to keep Tillie on her feet for most of the blow drying, but she is like a snail and is constantly trying to roll up into a ball and lay down! and I just keept standing her back up! lol
> Whatever works and is comfortable for the both of you is great!
> You are doing such a great job with him!!


I wasn't sure what would be best - to stand up or lay down - while I dried him once he was in full coat. I thought that it might be easier once his coat was longer to have him lie down so that I could work my way through one side drying while using the comb and then work through the other side. I would be interested in hearing how others do this for the dogs that are in full coat. I'm still trying to figure out grooming a long coated dog as I have never had one. The closest to a really full coat was a Great Pryenees mix that had a beautiful, white coat. He would lie on his side and let me brush/comb through which would take a couple of hours.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish I had been more persistent in teaching Kodi to lie on his side for grooming as a pup... it would have helped a LOT during blowing coat, when you have to work on one knot for a while in order to be gentle. 

That said, I'm sure I'd still want him standing in a grooming slip for drying. I wouldn't want him lying on the wet side (possibly making knots) and I sure wouldn't want him lying on the dry, freshly groomed side!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> I wish I had been more persistent in teaching Kodi to lie on his side for grooming as a pup... it would have helped a LOT during blowing coat, when you have to work on one knot for a while in order to be gentle.
> 
> That said, I'm sure I'd still want him standing in a grooming slip for drying. I wouldn't want him lying on the wet side (possibly making knots) and I sure wouldn't want him lying on the dry, freshly groomed side!


Thank you for your input. Like I said I'm still learning how to groom a coated breed. What you said makes sense. I think I will continue to work on the lying down for comb outs, but have Leo stand for drying.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

he looks so cute laying there...Hey whatever works for the two of you is great! The main thing is that he is being very good about the grooming in general.


----------

